# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool latest update, changelog - 04/03/2015

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Users,*  *Please check out the latest update of ChimeraTool software:*  *Latest version: 5.80.1350
 24/02/2015*        * Added Samsung Unlock / Repair IMEI / Firmware Update*  *Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo Plus Duos - GT-I9060I* *Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo Plus - GT-I9060M*  _(Word First)_*Samsung Galaxy S Duos 3 VE - SM-G316HU* *Samsung Galaxy J1 Duos - SM-J100H* *Samsung Galaxy Core Prime Duos - SM-G360H*      *Added Samsung Firmware Update / Read info*   Samsung Galaxy A5 - SM-A500H    Samsung Galaxy A5 - SM-A500FU    Samsung Galaxy A5 - SM-A500F    Samsung Galaxy A3 Duos - SM-A300M    Samsung Galaxy A3 - SM-A300FU    Samsung Galaxy S5 Sport - SM-G860P    Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900S    Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom LTE - SM-C105A    Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini TD-LTE - SPH-L520    Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE - SCH-I435    Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE-A - SHV-E330L    Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE-A - SHV-E330K    Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE - SHV-E300S    Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE - SCH-R970C    Samsung Galaxy S4 - SCH-I545    Samsung Galaxy S3 R530 - SCH-R530C    Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo Plus - GT-I9301Q    Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - SPH-L710    Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - SHV-E210S    Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - SHV-E210L    Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - SCH-R530U    Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - SCH-R530M    Samsung Galaxy S3 - SCH-S968C    Samsung Galaxy S3 - SCH-I535    Samsung Galaxy S2 X - SGH-T989D    Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE EU - GT-I9210    Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE - SGH-I727R    Samsung Galaxy S2 HD - SHV-E120L    Samsung Galaxy S2 - SHW-M250S    Samsung Galaxy S2 - SHW-M250L    Samsung Galaxy S2 - SGH-I727    Samsung Galaxy S Relay - SGH-T699    Samsung Galaxy S Plus - GT-I9001    Samsung Galaxy S Infuse 4G - SGH-I997    Samsung Galaxy S Blaze - SGH-T769    Samsung Galaxy S 4G - SGH-T959V    Samsung Galaxy S - SHW-M110S    Samsung Galaxy S - SC-02B    Samsung Galaxy Rugby Pro - SGH-I547    Samsung Galaxy Prevail - SM-G360P    Samsung Galaxy Note LTE - SGH-I717    Samsung Galaxy Note II LTE - SHV-E250L    Samsung Galaxy Note 4 LTE-A - SM-N910P    Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N900R4    Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE - SHV-E250K    Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE - SCH-I605    Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 WiFi - GT-N8013    Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 - SM-P605L    Samsung Galaxy Note - SGH-I717R    Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 TD-LTE - SPH-L600    Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE - SGH-M819N    Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 - GT-I9200    Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos LTE - SM-G530FZ    Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime - SM-G530Y    Samsung Galaxy E7 Duos - SM-E700H    Samsung Galaxy E5 Duos - SM-E500F    Samsung Galaxy Core Prime - SM-G360F    Samsung Galaxy Centura - SCH-S738C    Samsung Galaxy Admire 2 - SCH-R830C    Samsung Galaxy Ace Style - SM-S765C    Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 Plus - SC-01E    Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 LTE-A - SM-T337V    Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE - SM-T217S    Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 WiFi - GT-P5210    Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 LTE - GT-P5220    Samsung Galaxy Stratosphere II - SCH-I415    Samsung Galaxy Stellar - SCH-I200    Samsung Galaxy Show - SPH-M840    Samsung Droid Charge - SCH-I510       _Best regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

